# DIY Project: Cheap 30 gallon conical fermenters



## bnektar (Nov 1, 2006)

My wife and I are starting a mead company on a very tight budget. So when I started looking at moving up to the commercial (but still smaller than the big guys) size equipment, I got a bit of sticker shock. 

My requirements were:

1. I needed a capacity of at least 15 gallons (I use 1/2 barrel beer kegs as a pot to pasteurize my honey) and no more than 30 gallons.

2. It had to be cheep.

3. It must be food grade and compatible with honey wine.

After much research, I found some plastic conical tanks from a manufacturer online. Last night, I took the plunge and ordered two 30 gallon tanks, and all the fittings. They should arrive within a week. I'll update this post with the details of the project as it progresses.


----------



## Todd (Nov 1, 2006)

tell us where you got them. I've seen I think us plastics and one other. Mini-brew makes some nice ones that can be affordable.


----------



## bnektar (Nov 2, 2006)

I got them from US Plastics. They were very helpful and knowledgeable.

The two 30 gal tanks and all the fittingscame to $402 (including shipping).

The cheapest pre-made plastic conicals were from Minibrew and cost about $350 for a 24 gallon.

As soon as I get them delivered, I'll post some pictures of the modifications I'm making.


----------



## Todd (Nov 2, 2006)

bnektar said:


> I got them from US Plastics. They were very helpful and knowledgeable.
> 
> The two 30 gal tanks and all the fittingscame to $402 (including shipping).
> 
> ...



Nice, I didn't realize the bigger ones were so much more expensive than the small. Good find.


----------

